# European R35 1/4 Mile Times



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a thread to list 1/4 mile times for European, based R35's

I know there is a lot of stuff on NAGTROC, dragtimes.com and a growing thread on "full road trim" GT-R's however I think that with the later introduction of the European R-35 it is at this point in time less modified and consequently lost amongst them.

Great fun, easy to do, not hard on the car, you wont overheat the transmission oil or invalidate your warranty, and you will be faster than most other cars on the strip. :chuckle:

So if you've had your European R35 down a drag strip post up your best time, if you've not had it down the strip then it's time you did. 


Here's the format.



Rich-GT, Santa Pod, 30/5/09, 1.88, 11.75, 118.5, Standard



If the car is modified then list the mods, Cobb Stg1, Miltek Y pipe, etc. If it's an Import then put an (I).



Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good post Rich !

Hope to hit santa pod with my 35 this month


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Hope to give the beast a blast soon with the Cobb stage 2 and GTC GREAT pipe:smokin:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

done 1/4 mile in mine 4 weeks ago. going to Crail this weekend for another rip up the strip...

Rich-GT, Santa Pod, 30/5/09, 1.88, 11.75, 118.5, Standard
Lancerjock, bishopscourt 8/8/09 1.88 11.64, 121 HKS y pipe


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Rich-GT, Santa Pod, 30/5/09, 1.88, 11.75, 118.5, Standard
Lancerjock, bishopscourt 8/8/09 1.88 11.64, 121 HKS y pipe
Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14 = 5zigen Exhaust, 5Zigen Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> Rich-GT, Santa Pod, 30/5/09, 1.88, 11.75, 118.5, Standard
> Lancerjock, bishopscourt 8/8/09 1.88 11.64, 121 HKS y pipe
> Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14 = 5zigen Exhaust, 5Zigen Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.



ScottyB - Crail - 09/08/09 - 1.912 - 11.535 - 120mph - GTC Full Race Exhaust - Cobb Stage 2 Map

With proof.......lol.....http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/select_run.asp?CarNumber=131&RunDate=20090809


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK great stuff guys, let's have a tidy up and put them in order.




> 1) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 2) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
> 3) Lancerjock, bishopscourt, 8/8/09, 1.88, 11.64, 121, HKS y pipe
> 4) Rich-GT, Santa Pod, 30/5/09, 1.88, 11.75, 118.5, Standard



Well it looks like the mod's work  Suprised / disappointed that with all those mods that the jm-imports is not into the 10's?


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> OK great stuff guys, let's have a tidy up and put them in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be dissapointed i ran at over 30 degrees summer day (roasting hot day).. my first run with no LC was 11.3 when it was cooler aprrox 24 degrees.. when i activated LC i knocked .5 .6 of my times consistently..doing x4 11.1s

so in theory 10.8 is achiavable.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Well Ben have to say thanks..:thumbsup:

Drove a few runs with Lancerjock at Crail today and here is the time with the GTC titan Y pipe. Cobb stage two with Ben's *special map *

TV greater thanm 125mph
Time 11.308 sec

Not too bad for a first timer:smokin: Car 39 so you can also check out all the not so good runs before i reflashed

Happy Bunny.................


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Well Ben have to say thanks..:thumbsup:
> 
> Drove a few runs with Lancerjock at Crail today and here is the time with the GTC titan Y pipe. Cobb stage two with Ben's *special map *
> 
> ...


nice one did you use LC.. what were your other times and also what were the conditions


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Tried all combinations of LC.RRR, RCR, RRN. What worked best was manual not auto, Cgange gear at 6K rpm and RCN on the red buttons........ What was not under control was my slow 52 year old right foot. It was a cool day with a sea breeze not in our favour.....but a great laugh:clap: and i may ad good company with 4 GTR-35's on show.better than many meets


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Tried all combinations of LC.RRR, RCR, RRN. What worked best was manual not auto, Cgange gear at 6K rpm and RCN on the red buttons........ What was not under control was my slow 52 year old right foot. It was a cool day with a sea breeze not in our favour.....but a great laugh:clap: and i may ad good company with 4 GTR-35's on show.better than many meets


sounds good i found manual the best too, how did the other r35 do


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Had a great day with great folks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

wow John fair play, 11.3 is not bad at all !!!! just a map and a GTC Ti Y-Pipe

Ive no doubt shortly just a map and y-pipe can hit 11.1 or better soon 

i recommend optimum time to change gear 5,500rpm


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Can PM you sheet for day if you would like


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben.......Thanks :bowdown1:and i will try 5 1/2K next time round......need maybe 102 Oct fuel also and who know's what next perhaps RACE Ti pipe with special fitting price when i'm at the RA


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

thats it, im hitting pod this weekend !!! can't have you boys beating me to a 10 hehehe


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Was good to meet you John
Your car did feel a bit quicker
best i could muster was a 1.9 60ft 11.7 @ 121
Think lancerJock beat his bishopscourt time by a few tenths


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Well Ben have to say thanks..:thumbsup:
> 
> Drove a few runs with Lancerjock at Crail today and here is the time with the GTC titan Y pipe. Cobb stage two with Ben's *special map *
> 
> ...



Brilliant this is a very good time for just a Y pipe and Cobb stage 2. 

Do you have the 60 ft time and I will add it to the list.

Is the map the standard stage 2 one, or does "Ben's *special map *" indicate that it is tweeked in some way?


Ben do you realy think that 5500 is the optimum shift point, sounds very low to me?


Rich


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like there were 4 R35's at Crail, must have been a fun day.

I have extracted the best runs and updated the list.




> 1) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 2) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (Custom?)
> 3) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
> 4) Lancerjock, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.915, 11.604, 122.3, HKS y pipe
> ...


Tricky is your car standard, looking at the terminal speed I suspect not? 

There is also a S.E with 1.963, 11.733, 122 

Do not know if he is on the Forum or if the car is modded so will leave out from the list.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> Well Ben have to say thanks..:thumbsup:
> 
> Drove a few runs with Lancerjock at Crail today and here is the time with the GTC titan Y pipe. Cobb stage two with Ben's *special map *
> 
> ...


Wow, good run John! I have to say Ben is supplying outstanding service to his customers. I am loving the 99RON map he emailed me!

So you used LC; what did it rev to? Did you have to try the "pump the throttle" trick to get it higher?

And you're saying it was fastest with VDC fully on? That is surprising.
I can understand Comfort being good as it allows the maximum weight transfer to the rears, but VDC ON is usually a bit brutal if it detects wheelspin...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David,

Tried lots of combo's but quickest run was RCN so traction control on N. No LC on the best run and tried it on a few and pumped to get to just under 3k rpm.

The main issue i have with the new LC is the lag there is as the computer decides to actually soft lauch when you take the brake off. I discussed this with TrickyB and lancerjock and am of the opinion that if i wedged a pebble under the front wheel on the line so i did not have to enguage the hand or foot brake to stop the creep the beast would have a faster 60ft time by far as there is a noticable bog down as the electronics decide to let you fly.

I may try on a quiote stretch of the highway :smokin:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Brilliant this is a very good time for just a Y pipe and Cobb stage 2.
> 
> Do you have the 60 ft time and I will add it to the list.
> 
> ...


Rich,

The TUNE i had on the IPOD was a special TUNE that Ben lent to me to see if i liked the Music.........Hope to get more Tunes from Ben to listen to soon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> David,
> 
> Tried lots of combo's but quickest run was RCN so traction control on N. No LC on the best run and tried it on a few and pumped to get to just under 3k rpm.
> 
> ...


Interesting. So you just floored it? My fastest runs have been doing that too. Can't find the records, but I've done an 11.5 at 124mph I think (measured by VBOX and Cobb, so no rollout).

Didn't think to try with VDC in N though.

I can see what you mean about using a small pebble as a chock to hold the car from rolling. Worth a try, but it is bound to interrupt traction as both front and rear tyres roll over it I would have thought...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Rich,
> 
> The TUNE i had on the IPOD was a special TUNE that Ben lent to me to see if i liked the Music.........Hope to get more Tunes from Ben to listen to soon


Yeah i love that "Tune" as well John.

I had it on "Bootleg" a few weeks ago...........lol

The man that "Mixed" it is a star DJ............


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK I have tracked down SE on the Forum so have added to the list.




> 1) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 2) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (Custom?)
> 3) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
> 4) Lancerjock, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.915, 11.604, 122.3, HKS y pipe
> ...


So with Ben's "Special Tunes" and Sam working on tunes too, we may need to come up with a better way of describing them?

Ben is the map that John is using your 99RON map that David has or something else?


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

As a thank you to anyone who orders a Titan we provide a nice Titan 'shelf' map, not specificlly custom to a specific car but superior to Cobb Stage 2 map, with mild tweeks to boost and intake valve. Owners can send me their datalogs to check over also.

Yup 5,500 good time to change gear. Boost tapers off after this rpm.

work is continuing on developing the mapping software. good updates coming, stay tuned 

Speaking of music, just fitted our ti turbo outlets. Sounds like a RB28 Skyline now  :flame:


btw quite a few scotts in that list. what do they put in the water up there ? Toluene ?
need i show you this ? 
PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

btw quite a few scotts in that list. what do they put in the water up there ? Toluene ?
need i show you this ? 
PistonHeads Headlines[/QUOTE]

Already booked after your wee tip off mate.........

Hopefully a few more guys will be able to get along to it as well.

We could have it as our first "Unofficial" GTR meet for most of us.

Those local guys will know the road but i am off to "practice" my slalom skills on the 40 mph roadworks near Auchinkilnes........


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Looks like there were 4 R35's at Crail, must have been a fun day.
> 
> I have extracted the best runs and updated the list.
> 
> ...


Just a Y pipe on mine so far 
Although john was doing some good selling on the benefits of the ap
think he should be on commission


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TrickyB said:


> Just a Y pipe on mine so far
> Although john was doing some good selling on the benefits of the ap
> think he should be on commission


Tricky,

My commision is to get early listening to Ben's new tunes Once in a while along comes a hit:smokin:

U going to do the Airport runs???

Ben,
Any MP3's you have take them to the Race academy and i'll swap you a nice Malt:bowdown1:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> U going to do the Airport runs???


Saw that looks like a great day
Very tempted
will see if i can arrange cover for work first
You going?
Maybe join the 200 club :clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Interesting. So you just floored it? My fastest runs have been doing that too. Can't find the records, but I've done an 11.5 at 124mph I think (measured by VBOX and Cobb, so no rollout).
> 
> Didn't think to try with VDC in N though.
> 
> I can see what you mean about using a small pebble as a chock to hold the car from rolling. Worth a try, but it is bound to interrupt traction as both front and rear tyres roll over it I would have thought...


i got a 10.6 on the ap today, i dont think its so accuarate..before my last runs of official 11,1 my ap was saying 11.8 and 11,9


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TrickyB said:


> Saw that looks like a great day
> Very tempted
> will see if i can arrange cover for work first
> You going?
> Maybe join the 200 club :clap:


I think maybe probably as i'm a sad old bar steward, I like the blast at 2 k to pedal to metal and 0.6k to brake should be FUN!!! hope to reach 180mph.


BEN!!! i9 neecd a special TUNE for the IPOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

so the short answer is it's a bloody good cause and we get to have fun........BUT as an ex north sea tiger i need the fire fighting shi-! like a hole in the head so will not get into the other stuff


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> I think maybe probably as i'm a sad old bar steward, I like the blast at 2 k to pedal to metal and 0.6k to brake should be FUN!!! hope to reach 180mph.
> 
> 
> BEN!!! i9 neecd a special TUNE for the IPOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL,

I am booked John,

North Sea layabout as well.

I swear if i see another set of BA i will get flash backs to Montrose and as you know that is NOT a good thing........

The Fire Team Leaders course was just a drink fest!!! 

I agree i think 180 is about right, unless we get a wee bit of a run up before turning onto the runway???

It is going to take a very special piece of metal to get a genuine 200+ in that distance.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

John Hanton,

What about Millbrook this weekend?

I know CAT still have spaces.

I am taking the wife down and treating her to a Spa Day while i blast round, heading down Friday night when i get back to Edinburgh if you are tempted to join us?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> John Hanton,
> 
> What about Millbrook this weekend?
> 
> ...


I would love to go but have race academy the following weekend and D-I-V-O-R-C-E would be in the pipe line as the better half has been an expat widow a Golf widow and Fishing widow and now a GTR-35 widow. I will however get booked up for the Runway blast and see you there and hopefully have some new I tunes:smokin: from Ben when i meet him at Silverstone.......


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TrickyB or Scotty can you PM me the contact details for the airport run as i've lost the thread and want to book tommorrow........


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> TrickyB or Scotty can you PM me the contact details for the airport run as i've lost the thread and want to book tommorrow........


Done :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> TrickyB or Scotty can you PM me the contact details for the airport run as i've lost the thread and want to book tommorrow........


Hope you got booked
i phoned today and its full :bawling:
1st on the waiting list though


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

TrickyB said:


> Hope you got booked
> i phoned today and its full :bawling:
> 1st on the waiting list though


Sorry to hear that mate was looking forward to a handfull of fellow GTR owners to blether to.

Hopefully someone will pull out, everything crossed for you

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Sorry to hear that mate was looking forward to a handfull of fellow GTR owners to blether to.
> 
> Hopefully someone will pull out, everything crossed for you
> 
> ...


Cheers ScottyB
could always go as a spectator but wouldnt be the same


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

forgot i had this pic

my old JDM 35 on Pod's RWYB flyer


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Lancerjock,

I see someone got us onto Youtube coming of the line:thumbsup: Sorry but YOU need an Ipod...Ben wheres my commision

YouTube - Crail 06/09/09 www.saxperience.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

haha quality, thats a great ad ap 35 vs y-piped 35


Thanks John. Would be tricky putting you, scott, rich, dave y, thistle, CCC etc.. on commish. do it for the love of GTR


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> haha quality, thats a great ad ap 35 vs y-piped 35
> 
> 
> Thanks John. Would be tricky putting you, scott, rich, dave y, thistle, CCC etc.. on commish. do it for the love of GTR


And they say the Jocks are tight???.................

Just call it a few pints some time mate.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> haha quality, thats a great ad ap 35 vs y-piped 35
> 
> 
> Thanks John. Would be tricky putting you, scott, rich, dave y, thistle, CCC etc.. on commish. do it for the love of GTR


And i was going to take somne go faster Malt to Silverstone


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

R35 UK Stock all but Y Pipe - 11.55 max at 124.1mph. No LC coz I cant work out how to use it properly.

Thorney Island Today

Kp


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

kpkpkp said:


> R35 UK Stock all but Y Pipe - 11.55 max at 124.1mph. No LC coz I cant work out how to use it properly.
> 
> Thorney Island Today
> 
> Kp


Really? No tune? That's seriously quick for a stock motor.
Which Y-pipe have you put on?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes extremely good time and speed, probably the best I have seen for just a Y pipe, post up your 60 Ft time and I will add to the list.

What is the surface like at Thorney Island?


Rich


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Surface is nasty - it is an Army base the strip was an old run way - 40-60 year old bitumen. All the muscle cars were complaining that they could not get any traction.

My car has the Milltek Y Pipe and nothing else - the Y Pipe gives no performance increase at all.

My best time was with the following stats . . . 

Reaction time 0.968
60 Foot Time 1.842
Mid ET 7.322
Trap MPH 124.6
Elapsed Time 11.556
Lane Status WINNER

I dont have my winning ticket as I had to submit it but I have my second best ticket that was . . . 


Reaction time 1.168
60 Foot Time 1.844
Mid ET 7.478
Trap MPH 124.6
Elapsed Time 11.587
Lane Status WINNER


My run times looked like this . . . . 

11.587
11.556
11.628
11.659

I did run a 12 as I was playing about with the best place to shift. I was 4th fastest on the day running against a 520BHP stripped out Scooby set up for drag racing on 888s - He was 3rd fastest at 11.020. A 550BHP Scooby who I was ahead of until the 90-100 mark and then he left me!!! His time was an 11.024 - he came second and the winner was another Scooby that ran 11.01 something - again stripped out with launch control and built to drag.

I ran against a Westfield, a 550BHP Mustang Supercharge, a 450BHP R33 and the Scoobs. So all in all for a first timer was pretty good. The drag boys could not get over the fact that the car ran consistent 11.5s out the box with no LC.

Kp


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well if the surface is poor that makes the time even more impressive.:clap:

I guess it's in the 60Ft time of 1.842 which is excellent, especialy for a poor surface. 




> 1) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 7/8/09 1.78 11.1021 125.14, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 2) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON?)
> 3) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
> 4) kpkpkp, Thorney Island, 12/09/09, 1.842, 11.556, 124.6, Milltek Y Pipe
> ...



So kp just remind us of your launch technique? Having tried about every combination the best I could achieve on the prepared surface at Santa Pod was 1.88, but on unprepared surfaces at sprints and at Brighton at the weekend the best I can get is a 2.2.


Rich


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok

I tried 3 things.

I had the shocks set to "Comfort" cos there was a huge bump in the strip halfway down setting the TC off at 90mph, gear box in "Normal" and TC in "R". Pulled up to the tree and floored it with gear shift in "Auto".

then 


I had the shocks set to "Comfort" cos there was a huge bump in the strip halfway down setting the TC off at 90mph, gear box in "R" and TC in "R". Pulled up to the tree and floored it with gear shift in "Auto". So I made a perfect up shift every time.

finally 


I had the shocks set to "Comfort" cos there was a huge bump in the strip halfway down setting the TC off at 90mph, gear box in "Normal" and TC in "R". Pulled up to the tree and floored it with gear shift in "Manual" but this time shifted my self - I could not matched my best time within 100th of a second - proving to myself that I was a good as the car - I reckon had I not just clipped the limiter fron 2nd - 3rd I would have been 11.4 somthing but it was my last run.

As I said, I never used LC as one the info on it here said pull back on the right hand paddle 3 times (this puts the car in to 2nd, not the best for a launch).

I did try standing on brake with left foot and just gently pushing the gas with the right to engage the clutch but when I stepped off and gassed it I span the rears up a little. Everything else was just me and the car. I worked out that if I floored it on yellow the car did not launch until green so I got my reactions down from 1.2 to .96 but it made no impact on the time.

Just to add the strip was slightly up hill with a head wind, I am just sorting out the video so you can all see it.


Kp


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Kp. So just to check best time was with Auto, RCR ?

I have not tried Auto yet, but I guess it makes sense, just feel I ought to be doing something.
I feel you must put the gearbox in R to get the faster changes.
Comfort must be worth a try. Did it stop the traction control coming in over the bump?
I feel that the best times will be with VDC off, although my best time was in R.


To use the launch you just foot hard on the brake and floor the throttle, then off the brake.

I have tried this and also the double floor it technique. Floor it, then off and as the revs drop floor it again. 

I have had mixed results with this. It's how I did my best time, however I have had the car bog down completely when doing it. Also by the time you has messed about the other car can be half way down the strip by the time you get going. 

So ok if you have plenty of runs and don't mind messing up the odd one, but I have stopped doing it in sprints when you only have 2 runs.


So just a Miltek Y Pipe, (no performance increase at all) :chuckle:
No ECU tune.
Very poor surface with bumps.
Uphill with a head wind. 

Can't wait to see your times on a prepared strip with a Cobb & a GTC tune? 


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

anyone up for santa pod on thursday ?

its foc, unlimited free runs and entry

filmed by sky news and bbc one show apparently, as a road safety thing, keep street racers off streets lol

The Fuzz & The Furious - Santa Pod - Free racing - Fueltopia

Jurgen and myself heading down.


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> Lancerjock,
> 
> I see someone got us onto Youtube coming of the line:thumbsup: Sorry but YOU need an Ipod...Ben wheres my commision
> 
> YouTube - Crail 06/09/09 www.saxperience.com


haha...good find....

yeah i know ...ip:blahblah::blahblahd ipod......

it will be done at some point.....:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Thanks Kp. So just to check best time was with Auto, RCR ?
> 
> I have not tried Auto yet, but I guess it makes sense, just feel I ought to be doing something.
> I feel you must put the gearbox in R to get the faster changes.
> ...


Hi Rich, 
Yes I've found the fastest times to be in Auto too. Why does the car even need a driver for acceleration runs? 

Are you coming to the Dyno Day back in Chobham? On the 10th October


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

A little birdie told me 11.1 with 99 RON Cobb map and Y-pipe at the Pod today...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

11.05 from JM imports


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Hi Rich,
> Yes I've found the fastest times to be in Auto too. Why does the car even need a driver for acceleration runs?
> 
> Are you coming to the Dyno Day back in Chobham? On the 10th October


I only used the gears in the end coz I felt guilty just sitting there stamping my right foot and holding the wheel straight.

Kp


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> 11.05 from JM imports


Ben's just turned up.
I'm pretty sure we're going to see our first UK 10 second R35 today!

Wish I had known about today to be honest...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Let's hope so, he deserves it, giving up his nice new GTR to let Forge develop intercoolers for what seemed to be weeks.

10s are hard to pull out the bag on anything though, and he is still on stock actuators. Everything has to be spot on. Anything that isn't in terms of car or technique seems to be ruthlessly punished with disappointing times.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Ben just did a 10.8


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, I believe Ben did 2 10.8s, second was 10.87 at 125. JM Imports did a 10.9 on GTC Custom map, Rich did 11.05 on GTC 99 RON map on a standard car! Congrats to all!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

**** me those are amazing times! 

Especially Rich on a totally stock (hardware) car! Some sort of record, surely?

Well done Ben, Thistle and the rest of the GTC team! :clap:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got back from Santa Pod, have to say the Ipod is awsome, particularily with GTC's latest tunes.

I knew the 99RON map was good because I used it at Brighton, where the surface is very poor and even with a 2 second 60 Ft got a 11.57.



So the three R-35's stole the show today, and I was well pleased to be the slowest.

First run was a 11.293, followed by a 11.1693 with a 11.0531 at 124.79MPH to finish.

Have to say if ever you were going to do a good run today was the day. Track very well prepped, very few cars so no queuing, temperature relatively low.

Particularily well done to Ben & Juergen for dipping into the 10's.

Thanks to GTC for some great maps, looking forward to the RPM based boost map. I think we will see a completely standard car in the 10's.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats to all! Only one question: why the hell wasn't I invited?! 

Rich are you coming down to the Dyno Day for a repeat run with your new map?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

David, sorry can't make the Dyno day would love to be there, we have a family thing....

Everyone was invited Ben posted this a couple of days ago.




Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone up for santa pod on thursday ?
> 
> its foc, unlimited free runs and entry
> 
> ...



When Ben & Juergen post up their times in full I will update the table. Ben can you list all the mods on your car please? 

I hereby name this day *European R-35 10 second car day* :clap:


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Trouble is the fastest acceleration on the tarmac can sometimes not be the highest power on the dyno as the cooling, loading and airflow are all different. Take dyno results with a pinch of salt, and certainly from recent data ignore any tailpipe fuelling readings after cats, it is totally misleading.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry about the quality, here is a video of Ben's 10.93 Run. The GTC Titan exhaust sounding very nice.:thumbsup:

YouTube - GTC R-35 Santa Pod 10 Second Run


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*shake down @ Santa pod*

GTC Titan

GTC Titanium exhuast
GTC Ti Y-pipe
GTC decatt down pipe
AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work
GTC Carbon aero






































































































































Defo more to come in all areas. I was going to remove my passenger seat and rear wing (has to be worth a few .10's) but you guys started breaking my balls about it hehe


Big up well done to Jurgen and Rich as well. Just with previous map technique. Getting close to nailing a stock R35 high 10 run ! with just map.

After a bit more testing, dyno etc.. will be offering the new boost control in custom tunes 


cheers

ben


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Was that 128mph on those runs? Awesome!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> **** me those are amazing times!
> 
> Especially Rich on a totally stock (hardware) car! Some sort of record, surely?
> 
> Well done Ben, Thistle and the rest of the GTC team! :clap:


Congrats to all for what looks like was an amazing day!

so is Rich-gt using a 99RON map on a totaly standard car? 

i ask because i have been told by Ben and others to use the 97RON stage 1 map for a standard car.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

amazing day finally got a ten second run..:thumbsup:

richs car is seriously impressive...

so my best time was 10.9 @126 and [email protected]

but once i have these new boost control GTC 99 maps am sure theres a bit left in mine.

thanks to ben and thank to rich for the biscuits..

bad point of day was i got a puncture 200 miles away from home.. so 50mph all the way back north.:nervous:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> Congrats to all for what looks like was an amazing day!
> 
> so is Rich-gt using a 99RON map on a totaly standard car?
> 
> i ask because i have been told by Ben and others to use the 97RON stage 1 map for a standard car.


we prefer to err on the side of causion, especially on a brand new tight VR

With Rich we looked at his datalogs... and he doesn't listen to me anyway


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> amazing day finally got a ten second run..:thumbsup:
> 
> richs car is seriously impressive...
> 
> ...



whats this ? Rich never offered me any biscuits


doh sorry to hear about puncture mate  chase up dunlope for those free tires


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes the car is totally standard, and yes Ben advised to not use the 99 Ron map. After some data logging I chose to ignore the advice. :nervous: 

I hope that after some more testing by GTC that this or probably the new RPM based boost map will be "approved" for use in a standard car. However I will leave Ben to comment on that?




Jm-Imports said:


> so my best time was 10.9 @126 and [email protected]


Jurgen give me the exact best times and the 60Ft and I will update the table?


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

60ft 1.7381

10.9256

126.29

that was my best one


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Big well done guys:thumbsup:


Mick.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

We have a new entry at number 1, well done to the GTC car for being the first European car into the 10's. :clap::clap:

Well done to Jm-imports for another 10 second run, with better to come with the right map. :clap:

And welll done to me, it had become a bit depressing that every time I added a car I dropped further down the list. 





> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, *1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92,* GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, *1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29,* 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, *1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79,* Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> 4) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, *1.888, 11.308, 125,* GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON?)
> ...



Will leave my standard time in the list as a reference until someone else with a *completely standard* car beats it.


Rich


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

how about the "car and driver" test last year on a standard car where they got a 1/4 mile time of 11.5 seconds at 124mph. Admittedly that was with the old style launch control so perhaps not comparable


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

managed 11.3 at crail today with 126.8mph terminal on a very busy and slippery track today.

that was with my stage 2 map and y pipe. 

is that the highest terminal clocked in the uk ?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes Sam it does look to be the highest :clap: although I have noticed my highest speeds have often been from a poor start. With that speed you should be in the 10's with a good 60 Ft.

Post up the exact numbers including the 60Ft and I will update the table.

Any other R35's there?


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

good stuff sam well done  impressive with just Y-pipe


did a terminal 128 @ 10.9


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job Sam.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

me and ben have hit 127 and him 128


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Yes Sam it does look to be the highest :clap: although I have noticed my highest speeds have often been from a poor start. With that speed you should be in the 10's with a good 60 Ft.
> 
> Post up the exact numbers including the 60Ft and I will update the table.
> 
> ...


I don't understand. You were there when Ben and Jurgen beat 126mph!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> I don't understand. You were there when Ben and Jurgen beat 126mph!


to be honest afaik rich missed my x2 10 sec passes- as he ran just ahead of me,,

maybe he means for stock car


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

No just me be being forgetfull and just looking at the chart, where Ben's and Jurgen's fastest times have a lower terminal speed.

Proving my point that the highest terminals tend to be combined with a slower run.


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

How would people feel about adjusting the launch control RPM on their EDM models? It seems that it is only Rich that can get it to work better than RRR Auto and floor it? But he really does it in style when he hooks it up!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> How would people feel about adjusting the launch control RPM on their EDM models? It seems that it is only Rich that can get it to work better than RRR Auto and floor it? But he really does it in style when he hooks it up!


the guy can certainly launch it alright:clap:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

thistle said:


> How would people feel about adjusting the launch control RPM on their EDM models? It seems that it is only Rich that can get it to work better than RRR Auto and floor it? But he really does it in style when he hooks it up!


Yes please.... particularily if the revs rose quickly and reliable to a chosen level. I find it very hard to get a successful double push on the throttle, no better than 1 in 3. 

Is this a would you like it question or is this is a would you like it and I know how to do it question? 


Rich


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

the results will be out on the crail website in a day or two, the day was very busy so i only did 3 runs in 2 hours trying different launch methods, i still cant launch the car consistently i am sure i can get the car to do 10secs if it was driven by someone else 

all i have done is a y pipe and modifying the map so if i am only 1.2secs off ben and jm times i am happy 

i feel if we can change the stationary launch rpm to 3500 the times will come tumbling or at least they will be consistent. i am surprised that the JDM cars with launch control are not doing the best times in the uk.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

sam elassar said:


> the results will be out on the crail website in a day or two, the day was very busy so i only did 3 runs in 2 hours trying different launch methods, i still cant launch the car consistently i am sure i can get the car to do 10secs if it was driven by someone else
> 
> all i have done is a y pipe and modifying the map so if i am only 1.2secs off ben and jm times i am happy
> 
> i feel if we can change the stationary launch rpm to 3500 the times will come tumbling or at least they will be consistent. i am surprised that the JDM cars with launch control are not doing the best times in the uk.


am doing a 10.9 with out the better 99 ron maps.. so the LC is working..the EDM cars have the better 99 maps but now i have the RPM and the 99 RON map..but my drag days are over lol its never going to be 9 so maybe get a 10.7 10.8. but i dont want to break my car.

it is a savage beast on the road


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Found Sam's time on the Crail site, so Sam moves up to the number 5 slot, not sure why you are listed in a Scooby?

There only seems to have been one other R-35 playing, a MK in the low 12's, obviously not bought his AP with a GTC map yet.





> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> 4) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON?)
> ...



Looking at the 60Ft times, rather than technique, I think it shows how well prepared the surface was at Sata Pod, relative to Crail?


Rich


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

crail is slippery old airfield with unprepared track! i had so much wheel spin yesterday i hit the rev limiter in R auto mode in first gear! 

basically if i could do 1.75 instead of 1.95, the drop of 0.2 at the 60ft would equate to 0.4 at the end of the 1/4 mile!!

sam


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Sam you need to find an excuse to pay a visit to Santa Pod, surface there is positively sticky.  I am sure you would then see your car in the 10's.

I have been looking at the specs and times on Dragtimes and think we are doing quite a good catch up in Europe. Another thing that strikes me is how consistant the GT-R is. List up a spec and you can almost predict the time it will do.

I have *selected* three, presented in the same format from Dragtimes to show what we are aiming for. Of course the top cars in the US all still have the big advantage of LC1 with it's 4500 RPM launch.




> MVP Motorsports, 1.551, 10.317, 131.75, ARD 56mm Turbos, HKS EVC6 Boost controller, ARD twin Intercooler, ARD twin intake / filters, ARD
> twindownpipes, ARD Y pipe, Greddy Titanium cat back, HKS spark plugs, 109 Motorsports fuel, CCW C10 18x10.5 wheels, MT ET street radials, Cobb AP
> 
> AMS performance, 1.66, 10.487, 134.3, AMS turbo upgrade, AMS Downpipe, AMS Midpipe, AMS catback, Volk TE37, MT Drag Radials, Cobb AP
> ...


So the all out fastest is the MVP car with 10.317, included in the long list of mods are race fuel and drag radials.

Next up is the AMS car with 10.487, the fastest on pump gas but on drag radials.

Then the fastest car on both pump gas and standard tyres is Dan Crews with 10.703.

So we are getting close, who is going to be the first in Europe to a 10.7? 


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've got some knock datalogs back from Ben's car and the ignition looks spot on, as does the fuelling, so no more really to come there on normal fuel. His Enkei wheels may be lighter than stock, but his time could drop with stickier tyres. Not sure he wants to stress the drivetrain any more though.

There may or may not be more to come from actuators, injectors and more top end boost, some datalogs with high RPM overboost are showing leaning out and MAF voltages at 5.01V which suggests there is more airflow to be had, but it is whether you can keep the timing up and whether it is worth all the stress and heat on the stock turbos. Where does it end? ...for me it is basically a stage 2 map on a stock car with sorted wastegate control running about 17 PSI mid and 14 PSI at the top, it is fast, smooth, consistent, knock free and vice free. Maybe as I find more boost tables (there are a few I'm working on) there will be detail improvements, but seriously, my car is about done now and I'm happy with it!

Not all cars whether stock or with midpipe will take this ignition timing without pulling it out again, but since mine does on Tesco 99 I'm leaving it like that.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

thistle said:


> Where does it end? ...for me it is basically a stage 2 map on a stock car with sorted wastegate control running about 17 PSI mid and 14 PSI at the top, it is fast, smooth, consistent, knock free and vice free. Maybe as I find more boost tables (there are a few I'm working on) there will be detail improvements, but seriously, my car is about done now and I'm happy with it!


Agreed sounds like a perfect setup to me, looking forward to seeing the RPM based map. 

Do you have any feel for the relative merits of Tesco 99 v VPower 99? Also do you think there is any gain to be had from BP103?

If I find the time this week I will run out and fill up with BP103 and do some more runs, would be interesting to see if the knock reduces? If so would there be an automatic increase in power or would it need a different map?


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thistle, any reason you don't want a Y-pipe?

Don't the extra cats and silencer actually impose more "stress" on the engine than removing them?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Rich, Ben has the RPM based map I'm running, I'm sure he'll give it to you to test.

I think Tesco 99 has the edge based on knock logs I'm seeing on GTRs and previously on Evos. I'm sure BP 103 would be great, but I've not tried it. If the knock goes to always zero, then a bit more timing and/or boost could be tried.

If knock reduces from higher octane then the ECU will not pull timing it was previously pulling and should give a small increase in performance, or a large increase if it was previously pulling a lot of timing.

David, I like silence, I ended up recatting my Evo before I finally got totally fed up of the noise and sold it. Also a louder car is more conspicuous when using performance, and therefore for me, perhaps slower?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fair enough, but is a Stage 2 tune just as "safe" on a stock car?
Why did Cobb originally say that Stage 2 was only for decatted cars?

I'm thinking in terms of the higher boost being forced through the standard cats and silencer in the Y-pipe and the back pressure.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Have to say I am with thistle on the noise thing. The only reason I would fit a Y pipe would be for the performance gain. Am going to wait and see what results drop out as people move to the RPM based maps before making final decision? Would also be interested in an answer to David's question, if it was kinder to the engine that would influence me?

I will however do a custom tune and will probably go for 3 maps to choose between, 1, 1.1 & 1.2 bar if that is possible? Presume a 1 bar map could be flat across the rev range?


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The staged maps were made without the benefit of knock logging. Where the ignition timing is perhaps a little optimistic on some cars for the octane rating of the map (which just results in the ECU pulling the excess timing out again), the main difference between stages and octanes is slight fuelling differences and boost changes.

My present boost curve is spiking less than stage 1 did, but having a wider/higher held boost level. Knock logs are indistinguishable from stage 1 because of the tighter boost control.

Removing exhaust restriction is always good from a safety point of view, but I would choose to do a midpipe or not based only on the preferred noise level and believe that the difference between fuels, engines and day to day variance is considerably more marked than the difference between a standard and aftermarket midpipe.

I was pleasantly surprised by how civilised Sam's midpipe was (resonated GTC), but it is still louder than stock at cruise which is what I do much of the time, and it is another mod to add to the insurance list too.

My present tune is between 1.1 and 1.2 bar in the midrange most of the time. If you aimed for a flat 1.0 bar all the way to 7000 RPM you would get more spiking above your 1.0 bar target on gearchanges, and may actually struggle to hold top end boost as you're having to speed up the turbine dramatically to hold a flat boost curve and then slow it dramatically on a gearchange.

On my to do list is a method to think about dropping the boost to near stock if cruise control is turned on (whether or not cruise control is actually engaged). This would be for poor weather conditions.

I also want to look into part throttle duty cycle mapping which may achieve similar without actually switching maps.

But these are niceties, the car feels great on the present map and I'm very happy with it indeed. I set out to sort out the boost control and the knock control, and now both of those are done it feels nicely polished. For the way it accelerates and behaves, I'm really chuffed, and have enough of overmodifying previous cars to know when to stop. I stopped at the sensible point on the Evo and really enjoyed 3 1/2 years motoring with it (except the noise and a 4th gear failure which was fixed incredibly cheaply), but compared to the engines and gearboxes on a Subaru that was nothing.

David Yu, I've read about your previous exploits, what is your take on this, can you resist the Yu tuning bug?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK on the 1 Bar map, maybe not such a good idea, however would still like a couple of maps to choose between.

I just like the idea of having one that I run with most of the time and one that pushes it a bit to use when the situation demands. Last run at a sprint or, or if you are just being beat by someone at the drag strip. 

Have had a look at my logs on the St2 (99Ron) and often but no always the knock events are on boost spikes after a gear change, so I guess these may go with the RPM based Map?

Thistle, when we see a knock event with -307 do we know how much the ecu retards the ignition? Also what is the Theoretical Pulse that is in the log list?

Like the idea of being able to switch between boost levels, without loading up a new map, is this realy a possibility?


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich, is it not a fact that a properly mapped Y-pipe equipped car will always be more powerful than the same car with the stock exhaust in place?

I know our cars were close on the dyno, but that was with the stock ECU doing its best not to register a power increase.

Thistle, it's getting increasingly more difficult! My main restriction is I want the car to be quiet enough to get on the strict noise-controlled tracks.

My non-resonated Milltek Y-pipe is marginal at Bedford, but maybe Ben can come up with a GTC solution including cat-back that is as quiet or maybe a dB quieter?

Beyond that I am really not intending to go into downpipes, actuators, injectors, turbos etc. 

For race circuit use, there really is no point.

If the car can break 3.0s to 60mph, 7.0s to 100mph and into the 10s at the strip, that is all the performance one can use in anything other than a dedicated drag car IMO!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It is easy enough to make some lower boost versions Rich, just drop the duty cycle by 10% across the entire range and make a small change to the boost target table. In fact, Ben's was mine plus 10% and the decat codes turned off.

The boost spike induced knock events will probably be similar or a little better on the RPM based map, certainly mine were, but knock is an unpredictable phenomenon, hence the need for closed loop control of it using knock sensors.

I believe from studying the logs (and want to confirm it from the code), that 1 degree of timing is pulled per 256 of knock. So -307 pulls a degree until it gets to -255 then it seems to be back to normal, but a further knock event at that point would put it to -562 which would pull 2 degrees. It does it smoothly without the driver feeling it and without me hearing any knock. It seems a good system. I just prefer not to rest heavily on the knock control system when the standard car doesn't, but I don't believe it to be unsafe to do so, just likely to make the performance less than if tuned properly for even and sporadic mild knock or none at all.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Rich, is it not a fact that a properly mapped Y-pipe equipped car will always be more powerful than the same car with the stock exhaust in place?
> 
> I know our cars were close on the dyno, but that was with the stock ECU doing its best not to register a power increase.
> 
> Thistle, it's getting increasingly more difficult! My main restriction is I want the car to be quiet enough to get on the strict noise-controlled tracks.



Agreed I am sure that a mid pipe will always increase power, however like thistle I am concerned about general noise levels and like you I am concerned about the lower noise levels, 98 / 96 dB, at places like Goodwood & Bedford. 

Although measured at different times on different meters, my trend has been steadily up, starting at 84 dB and latest at 89 dB, so as you say with a mid pipe we must be getting close?

Thanks for the additional info thistle, I find it very useful to have a "level 1" understanding of these things, means you can relate to what's going on and ask some of the right questions. 

Please feel free to educate us over time on what the data means, what is important and what some of threshold good and bad values are for the key parameters?

Many Thanks


Rich


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

different engines will respond differently with mods and just because a car is running more or less timing it does not mean it producing more/less power. in fact my 127mph terminal was done with less timing than stage 2 map which i had in my last visit! last time i only managed 122-123 terminals. this time i managed 125 with 2.7sec 60ft  and 127 with 1.9sec 60ft. 

even with less timing than stage 2 my car was pulling timing every run, so i backed it off and went again, i think i need couple more runs to get it to run perfectly as i am not comfortable with getting this knock events. it is something that is always at the back of my mind and will probably stop me from doing track days until the car is totally retard free. 

i am running the resonated gtc pipe and i think the noise levels are very acceptable by the way 

running less restrictive exhuast can lead to you running less timing and making more power due to the increase scavanging effect of exhuast gases, less exhuast gases are getting reverted back into the combustion hence less timing is needed to get the same burn etc.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Looking at the times I think I have the quickest time for a standard car with nothing more than a Y Pipe. If what some of you say is correct and at Santa Pod I will run a better 60' time I think I could be looking at 11.2XX to 11.3XX which I think would be stonking.

Kp


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> Looking at the times I think I have the quickest time for a standard car with nothing more than a Y Pipe. If what some of you say is correct and at Santa Pod I will run a better 60' time I think I could be looking at 11.2XX to 11.3XX which I think would be stonking.
> 
> Kp


rich gt has 11.05


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

kpkpkp said:


> Looking at the times I think I have the quickest time for a standard car with nothing more than a Y Pipe. If what some of you say is correct and at Santa Pod I will run a better 60' time I think I could be looking at 11.2XX to 11.3XX which I think would be stonking.
> 
> Kp



so you'll be down satan's pod at the weekend putting the theory into practice ?  easier said than done. i don't think a 'stock' car could touch those times.

i think everyone's times should be done at a reconised drag strip aka pod or crail, and backed up with another run to within fia % rule.

this could be southerns next day trip out if any1 interested next weekend ?

JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

hopfully the Duke 33 will also be there to show us what 7 seconds looks like


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> rich gt has 11.05


On the previous stage it says Rich GT has Y Pipe and Cobb stage 2 or am I being thick here?




Benji Linney GTC said:


> so you'll be down satan's pod at the weekend putting the theory into practice ?  easier said than done. i don't think a 'stock' car could touch those times.
> 
> i think everyone's times should be done at a reconised drag strip aka pod or crail, and backed up with another run to within fia % rule.
> 
> ...


Totally agreed and I when I said I will be at Santa Pod that is the show I am gonna be at. There are a load of us going up on the Saturday and the Sunday.

Kp


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> On the previous stage it says Rich GT has Y Pipe and Cobb stage 2 or am I being thick here?
> 
> 
> 
> Kp


rich gt is stock only AP 99 ron map


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

99 map - does this mean it is running more boost ?

Kp


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> 99 map - does this mean it is running more boost ?
> 
> Kp


am not really sure but its a good map judging by richs times :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

kp it's all in the chart.



> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> 4) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON?)
> ...



But to list the fastest in each *category* of tune

All out fastest in Europe GTC Titan 10.8781
Fastest with standard hardware, just a GTC ECU tune Rich-GT 11.05
Fastest with just a Y pipe kpkpkp 11.556
Fastest completely standard Rich-GT 11.757

So yes 11.556 with just a Y pipe at low grip Crail is an exceptionally good time, you will be faster at Santa Pod and faster still with a Cobb & a GTC tune. 

The Stage2 99 Ron map that I used is extremely good, however I expect the new tune from GTC that maps boost against RPM and holds higher boost without spiking to higher revs to be exceptional. Just need to find time to get to the strip...


Rich


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for that Rich - that was my understanding. Is there anyway you can use the Cobb without Nissan knowing as I rather like my warranty but I need more power. I swore to the wife I WOULD NEVER MOD IT but I guess you cannot change what you are.

New wheels are about to be ordered but then I think zorst, remap, carbon bonnet, rear spoiler, carbon replacment skirts, spiltter and rear diffuser are all in order.

Kp


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I do not think so... As I understand it you can get caught two ways. First ECU remaps are logged, second max boost is logged, either of which could land you in trouble if you have a failure.

Everything will be fine as long as nothing goes wrong, the problem is if you have a failure, then Nissan could deny warranty. All that said in my opinion even fitting the Y pipe will void the warranty as I am sure you will be making another 10HP.

I have taken it gradually and carefully, the COBB AP is an exceptional product, the data that can now be logged allows you to know that the engine is fueling correctly, is not overboosting and that it is not exposed to knock. 

Of course any power you add will increase the risk of failure. So if something goes wrong and warranty is denied I will regret remapping the ECU, however I feel the risk is a calculated one, and that the fun to be had in having a faster than standard car makes it worthwile. 

Of course if thistle could come up with a way of hiding the remaps.....


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Rich I'm not fishing for compliments honestly, I'm just doing my job... anyway I know feel can be deceptive, but you're now using rather more of your turbos' airflow and your fuel injectors' flow from your logs. It may or may not feel much faster as your torque won't be much higher, but I would value your impressions on the top end, I found it a real rush after I switched from the stage 2 boost map... after first gear this is the area you'll now be in. I think you could do good times with this if the Pod is as sticky next time as you have the launch really good.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

anyone going Japshow santa pod sat/sun ?

was hoping to have a mini 35 shoot out 

me & T didn't make all those maps to use down tesco's


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone going Japshow santa pod sat/sun ?
> 
> was hoping to have a mini 35 shoot out
> 
> me & T didn't make all those maps to use down tesco's


I am at Brands for BTCC, will get plenty of use "looking" for biking victims on the way there and back..........

Just so you and Thistle know, no sign of any NIP's so it looks like i managed to find a get out of jail free card on my wee antics a few weeks ago.........


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone going Japshow santa pod sat/sun ?
> 
> was hoping to have a mini 35 shoot out
> 
> me & T didn't make all those maps to use down tesco's


Ben,

Wont make SP but will have a blast at Crail if there is no SNOW:chuckle: Would it be possible to add another degree of advance to the next itune so i have a chance against you guys with the sticky track after all it's so cold getting in Jockland i think my Knock shows i could handle a bit more explosive energy:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

aw sweet as, Jack got a GT-R with just Y-pipe and rpm boost map into the10's

10.969 with a custom tuned Cobb AP and HKS mid pipe - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> aw sweet as, Jack got a GT-R with just Y-pipe and rpm boost map into the10's
> 
> 10.969 with a custom tuned Cobb AP and HKS mid pipe - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


yadada yadada american dragstrips downhill come on... we would run 9s there..lol


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> aw sweet as, Jack got a GT-R with just Y-pipe and rpm boost map into the10's
> 
> 10.969 with a custom tuned Cobb AP and HKS mid pipe - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


Bring on Sunday and no snow i Fife and the under 11's will be mine........leaving the custom map in place for now Ben. No point changing at this time


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

I will be at Santa Pod on Sunday but not sure if I am brave enough to do some runs as a virgin 1/4 miler infront of such a large crowd.

Ben - FYI loaded the latest map and it is looking good - need to do a couple more logged runs before I send them to you as I was concentrating so hard on keeping the sqirming beast on the road I kept bouncing of the rev limiter which messed the logs up a bit....


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

ran tesco 99 today for the first time at crail track slipper as usual. 
11.21 at 127.5 with 1,892 60ft. 

so far all i have done to the car is Y pipe and my own map  very happy with the way the car ran as knock was very quiet through out both runs.

only done two runs though, both were almost identical so there was no point, i dont think i can get the car to go quicker without finding some more grip at the start. 

has anyone managed to get 1.7 or 1.6 60ft at crail with a GTR yet?


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Got a 11.59 yesterday, on a stock car..... 

What is the best way to get these cars off the line.....??

What technic is everyone using......??


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done Amos,the fastest time I have seen for a completely standard car. Post up the full details, Track, 60Ft, 1/4 mile time, terminal speed and I will add it to the list.

I will get Sam's info from the Crail site when they post it up, a pity that all Drag Strips do not do this? Best GT-R 60Ft's I have seen even at a well prepared Santa Pod are mid 1.7's. I think you will be doing very well to get a 1.7 at Crail let alone a 1.6, at least on the Standard tyres?

After trying most things on the launch I am now convinced that you need to use the LC and have VDC off to get the best times.

I managed to get in a few hours at the Jap Show on Sunday morning, but the queues were long and I spent the whole time queuing, so saw nothing of other cars on the strip. Saw at least 3 other GT-R's but missed Ben, who I know ran and I think another GT-R ran down the strip?

Bit dissapointing as I had hoped to get into the high tens with the new RPM based map. Best run was a 11.1014 @ 124.46 MPH so 5/100's off my PB. 60Ft was 1.1787.


Rich


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks rich

the rpm based boost will not give you much more boost than what you had before, you spend most of your time at very high rpm, the turbo effeciency is probably pretty maxed out at that. 

maybe next year i will get the car to santopod, only problem it is a 6-7 hour drive to go down for it to rain all day as it has happened before!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice work Amos and Sam.

Sam did you find much difference in knock between Tesco and V-power? I've not tried V-power yet, but Rich got less knock on it than Tesco.

Crail seems vicious for poor 60 foot times, but your terminal is nice.

Ben was off his best at the Pod, he was going to try a bit more boost but only got chance to try his previous setup, 11.0 I think, perhaps the very long queues/heatsoak etc. HKS GT600 got an 11.0.

Rich does have more top end boost if you see the graphs he posted, because the wastegate duty cycles at the top have gone up by up to 20% - previously we didn't do this because of the ensuing gearchange spike, although the US tuners are just doing this anyway and setting a higher midrange on the old boost control, and doing very well with it. More midrange than I would like though, these engines and gearboxes are expensive as well all know.

Whether it all translates into better quarter times I don't know, it is still quite a hard way to judge a car when you can get 0.2-0.4 seconds difference plus between days even with the same car on the same strip, same driver, same technique.

I think everyone is doing well though, anything that is pretty much always in the 11s that you can cruise for hours in comfort is great in my book, including the standard car.


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> Well done Amos,the fastest time I have seen for a completely standard car. Post up the full details, Track, 60Ft, 1/4 mile time, terminal speed and I will add it to the list.


I'm not really sure, the slip tells me 11.59 and a terminal speed of 123mph...

Hope this helps....

He tells the crowd what the 60ft are etc, but it is not printed on the slip....


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

thistle said:


> Rich does have more top end boost if you see the graphs he posted, because the wastegate duty cycles at the top have gone up by up to 20%
> 
> I think everyone is doing well though, anything that is pretty much always in the 11s that you can cruise for hours in comfort is great in my book, including the standard car.


I have more analysis to do from the data, I had the AP logging during the runs, but even taking account of different days / temps etc I think the "Drag Strip Performance" is very similar between the GTC 99RON map and my GTC RPM-2 map, in fact the 99 RON map has the edge. Not only are my best slips very comparable but if you look at the terminal speeds which I think are a better measure of performance, as it largly take the launch out of the equation, they are again very comparable.

Here are the terminals from the day when I did my best time & Ben & Jurgen got into the 10's. (GTC 99 RON map)

124.58
124.86
124.79
124.22
125.46

These with 60Ft's that ranged from 1.75 to 1.95 & 1/4 from 11.05 to 11.34

Then the same from the Jap Show (GTC RPM-2 map)

123.74
123.73
123.09
124.46

These again with 60Ft's between 1.75 to 1.95 & 1/4 from 11.10 to 11.41

However as T says very consistantly in the 11's, a bad run with a poor launch or a missed gear change gives me a 11.3 and a good run an 11.1. If everything was perfect I think I could just sneek into a very high 10. I am sure a Y Pipe would do it. 


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

We did take 2 to 3 degrees of timing out compared to your previous 99 RON map though, and although the logs are much cleaner from the knock point of view it might not be faster because on occasion the 99 RON might have run some more timing. It isn't directly comparable between these two maps since the later one runs more boost, but I did notice that you had on average perhaps 1 degree more timing before we took 2 degrees out of your latest map. It may be that we're in the zone where the extra airflow cannot be supported by your fuel octane. There will be some trade off between knock retard and performance.

Alternatively it could be due to different atmospheric conditions yesterday and more heatsoak. Ben's times and terminals were off on the same car/same map/same technique, so it might be too soon to judge.

I think you have V-box type equipment do you not? Can you do some same day comparisons between the maps for rolling acceleration as controlled as you can manage? I think you compared before and showed an improvement on the new map, but they were not on the same day?

The fight for 1mph is tough


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

T yes I am sure I am trying to read too much into the data. I think the timing is part of it, as when I ran with the RPM map without the 2 degs taken out performance was marginally better on the Performance Box. 

Unfortunately for some reason the PB often does not log the times in the result file and I then have to go back to the base data and try and extract the values I need. This happened several times on Sunday, so will take me a while to do the comparisons. Also was seeing slightly more knock events on Sunday v some of my mid week testing. However temperatures were generally higher.

Amos, please don't take this the wrong way, but am having doubts about your times? The time and in particular the terminal of 123MPH are stonking for a stock car. Is this a permanaant certified Drag Strip? It is very unusual to not get a slip with 60FT and other times, usually 330Ft 1/8th etc?

My best terminal in a standard car was 119MPH and the highest speed I can find on dragtimes.com for a standard car is 121MPH.

As a matter of interest are people going into 5th or holding 4th at the end of the run? I am holding 4th but am consious that I am very close to the rev limiter.


Rich


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about a 1mph improvement in a terminal speed.....

I'd be more worried about DET and Knock Killing my £20,000 plus engine....

I'd like to go to the next stage with my GT-R, with a AP. But I wan't it to be safe, and a weeeeeee bit faster... Safety first in my eyes....


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Extra knock is also perhaps explained by waiting in queues, although the inlet air temperature sensor will probably retard the ignition on this basis to reduce it on a preventative basis (not found the table for this yet). Coolant temp should be well controlled, but sitting in queues really heats up the intercoolers and the inlet manifold air temperature (for which there is no OEM sensor) could be up at 50-60C easily from idling/stopping/starting the engine without airflow. This is an extreme power stealer.

Your other day was quiet and cooler I think?

Even if your and Jurgen's cars are getting quicker with the latest maps, I suspect it could be a long while if even that either of you beat your previous numbers, don't fret over it, it is the nature of the game.

I'm just enjoying mine and don't care about the dyno or quarter times, and am not going to do anything else to it. Now it is mapped it gets treated gently 99% of the time, but is ready to play when I want to. Loving it.

I do have a vicarious outlet though in finding things for other people to tweak


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

thistle said:


> Nice work Amos and Sam.
> 
> Sam did you find much difference in knock between Tesco and V-power? I've not tried V-power yet, but Rich got less knock on it than Tesco.
> 
> ...



i have found that they both vary from being good to being bad! seem to be dependant on fuel batch but much of a muchness, my nearest shell station now changed to esso so basically i will be filling with tesco 99 from now on as it is my nearest 98+ pump.

incidently i have not driven the car or tweaked it since i was at crail last! last run last time was 11.3, 1.9 60ft and 127.9. yesterday i did 2 runs 11.21 and 11.26, 60ft 1.9 and terminal 127.5 for both runs.  if i can get my 60ft to 1.75 that will save 25-30ths so should see me in a 10.9-10.8 area.


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

sam elassar said:


> i have found that they both vary from being good to being bad! seem to be dependant on fuel batch but much of a muchness, my nearest shell station now changed to esso so basically i will be filling with tesco 99 from now on as it is my nearest 98+ pump.
> 
> incidently i have not driven the car or tweaked it since i was at crail last! last run last time was 11.3, 1.9 60ft and 127.9. yesterday i did 2 runs 11.21 and 11.26, 60ft 1.9 and terminal 127.5 for both runs.  if i can get my 60ft to 1.75 that will save 25-30ths so should see me in a 10.9-10.8 area.


What technic are you using to get the car off the line.....


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Times are up for Sunday at Crail, so Sam moves up to the number 4 spot. With that terminal and a bit more grip I am sure Sam would join the 10 second club.



> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> 4) Sam elassar, Crail, 4/10/09, 1.892, 11.210, 127.5, GTC Y Pipe, Cobb Stage 2(SE special)
> ...


I am holding back on entering Amos's time pending a bit more info on the Drag Strip in NI?

Would be interested if people are holding 4th or going to 5th? I guess the faster guys must be changing up or they are risking the limiter? Just wonder if there is a benefit in holding 4th or if with the speed the GT-R changes gear it would be better for all of us to go to 5th?


Rich


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> I am holding back on entering Amos's time pending a bit more info on the Drag Strip in NI?
> 
> 
> Rich



We don't have any Drag Strip's in NI, we use Airport Runways, on Sundays etc.....

The event on Sunday past was run by Straight Liners.....

Pro timming gear etc was used...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Rich, if your timing equipment can give you a power plot in 4th gear from 4000 to 7000 RPM, then you could look at the gear ratio for 4th and 5th and make a decision. It may be that changing gear early will give more power at the wheels just after the change to 5th than you would have by continuing in 4th.

For standard cars, or lower gears, I would think changing as high as possible without brushing the limiter is best.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Amos said:


> We don't have any Drag Strip's in NI, we use Airport Runways, on Sundays etc.....
> The event on Sunday past was run by Straight Liners.....
> Pro timming gear etc was used...


OK I know this is only a bit of fun,  and I do take things a bit seriously,  but don't know what to do here? For a standard car 11.59 & 123MPH are such fantastic times it seems reasonable to question them?

I do wonder if the equipment was set up correctly, also not having a 60Ft time is a pain as it provides a good additional data point. I am inclined to not put these in the table but what do other people think?

T do not think I can get a Power Plot, I think the PB just logs time & position, from which everything is calculated? I have thought of looking at the AP data and comparing change in speed with time at the top of 4th v change in speed with time when you get into 5th? Might that work?


Rich


----------



## sam elassar (Jul 30, 2009)

rich
i have tried both and got the same terminal both times. the last two runs i have done i just changed gear into 5th just before the line.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The terminal seems fast, but who knows, I would put them in the list anyway. At quite big events the two lanes have been known to read substantially differently on the same car. Between strips the timing gear may be positioned at a different point, is it a spot check, is it taking a speed over a distance before the line, on the line, after the line. Then it was pointed out the other day that even NHRA strips can be up to 12ft incline/decline and be within the rules. Like all measurements, there are considerable errors that can creep in.

There was a bit debate on NAGTROC about some "dragway42" or similar named strip result that had fantastic terminals. People started analysing the 1/8 to 1/4 mile speed improvements vs the mods on the car. You end up analysing noise?

http://www.stealth316.com/2-calc-hp-et-mph.htm

You can go mad with this stuff. Interesting that Road and Track say 0.5 seconds ET is a "significant" difference, they don't mention what they feel is significant on terminal speed. 5mph?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I ran Crail on Sunday with the latest RPM map and while i had resonable terminals i just could not get a good lauch. Had the traction control kick in most of the time off the line in 1st and 2nd. Think now i need to learn to improve my 60ft times by perhaps keeping off full power in 1st and 2nd and perhaps changing early in these two gears as i ran 11.559sec at 125 teminal but with a 60ft time of 2.028 and lots of tracvtion control intrusion until fourth gear.

Last time at Crail with another map my 60 ft time was 1.88 with a terminal of 125mph and an ET of 11.308. on this run i had no traction control intrusion and got a better start.

Crail on Sunday had oil on the track and dust off the field that had been recently ploughed so i conclude i now need to focus on how to lay the power down in a more controlled manner that will avoid the beast intervening in my fun

Shame we are heading for the end of the season but given Crails condition it will be hard to get into the 11's but who knows perhaps by being less eager over the first two gears and changing up earlier on these may bring results. I did find that i needed to change into 5th before the end as the rev's were topping out and getting close to limiter.....also found where there was good of the line competition i would always reel them in before half way and then had great pull from then to the finish.

I think the car has the potetial just not sure the operator has the skill


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

John, you can't do the best times the car can deliver with VDC on!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

you need to be VDC off to get these good 60s.


but dont go beating mine and bens times this years..

next year is ok


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> you need to be VDC off to get these good 60s.
> 
> 
> but dont go beating mine and bens times this years..
> ...


did two runs in no warranty mode but spun the wheels in 1st 2nd and 3rd gear but given my technique is lights on pedal to the metal and hang on and DO NOT LIFT i am sure by controlling the power i can get better instead of the floor it approach


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Ben, keeping this a secret then?



> The dragstrip was bone dry and ready to go from the start, with eager drag-fans out on track setting more hot times across the classes. Jaw dropping machines hit the strip HARD, and 11-second runs were all over the show. The highlights of the RWYB were Robert Shadwell’s 9-second run in his heavily modded R32 GTR *and Ben Linney’s 10.8 second run in his almost-stock R35 GTR.* Amazing stuff from the Nissans as usual. But it was the Toyota Hilux of Ian Powell running 10.0s on jacked-up suspension that really turned heads!


JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

Thought your best at the Jap Show was a very low 11? Must have been the third run you did not pick up the slip for?  Well done, of course without the slip we cannot put it in the table. :chuckle:


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> Hi Ben, keeping this a secret then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd run was the worst lol, it will be the jap mags way of advertising lol but still a 10.8 car


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i had no idea about that tbh on last run. i was too busy playing with cd player didn't think it was going to be any good 

i wasn't planning on running on sunday, but Rick very kindly gave me foc sign on.

Next time more boost map, take massive circuit wing off, better tires and try some BPU102 :flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben...i need you to drive my motor for me and bring some GLUE :bowdown1:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Top Ten List*

Update on the list :-

1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
3) *Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings*
4)Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
5) Sam elassar, Crail, 4/10/09, 1.892, 11.210, 127.5, GTC Y Pipe, Cobb Stage 2(SE special)
6) Johnhanton57, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.888, 11.308, 125, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON?)
7) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
8) kpkpkp, Thorney Island, 12/09/09, 1.842, 11.556, 124.6, Milltek Y Pipe
9) Lancerjock, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.915, 11.604, 122.3, HKS Y pipe
10) TrickyB, Crail, 6/9/09, 1.932, 11.700, 121.0, Y Pipe

Picture of the car in action at Pod ( car only owned for 3 weeks, quickest things got put on first for Pod ) : 










Cheers

Andy


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice one Andy, good to have another tuner in there other than Nissan, Sam and GTC 

News from Crail Sam & John? A little birdie tells me you both did very well considering the terrible surface. Revel in your terminals gents, Crail will frustrate your ETs.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Tried my luck at Shakespeare County Raceway today, hoping to get into the high 10's . Failed to do so but some interesting numbers, and a reminder that all drag strips are different.

Best time was 11.094 which is 4/100 of my best, 60 ft was 1.834, so slower than at Santa Pod, general consensus was that surface is less well prepared than Santa Pod. However the terminal was a mighty 128.98 which I think takes the record.

I was running with the latest GTC Map with the improved wastegate control, this map backed off a little on the timing. Have to say with this terminal and even a 1.83 60Ft would have hoped to be in the tens, however on chatting with others it seems that terminals at Shakey are usually higher than Santa Pod, the word being that Santa Pod is slightly uphill whereas Shakey is flat?

So I still feel with the latest GTC map and a 1.7 60Ft we will see an otherwise standard car in the 10's.


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> Tried my luck at Shakespeare County Raceway today, hoping to get into the high 10's . Failed to do so but some interesting numbers, and a reminder that all drag strips are different.
> 
> Best time was 11.094 which is 4/100 of my best, 60 ft was 1.834, so slower than at Santa Pod, general consensus was that surface is less well prepared than Santa Pod. However the terminal was a mighty 128.98 which I think takes the record.
> 
> ...


well done rich..

am still to test the GTC new boost rpm map on the strip.. as my 10s were done on the earlier maps.. no RPM MAPS.

am just worried i will brake something..

but what i can say is all the guys since using the new RPM maps are getting higher ets and in some cases a lot faster times..

so i think i can improve my times.

is york dragstrip calling ?? lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice terminal Rich.

Is there any way to use GPS or say OS/google map data to see if there is a difference in elevation start to finish on these strips?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is now the highest trap speed:
I suppose its a new 1/4 speed record. - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

[email protected] with slip.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

thistle said:


> Nice terminal Rich.
> Is there any way to use GPS or say OS/google map data to see if there is a difference in elevation start to finish on these strips?


I will take a look, the performance Box does log elevation & I have a little app that extracts that data, it even presents a corrected time, however I don't entirely trust it as results vary from run to run. I am in contact with the guy that wrote the program and he is developing it further. I will send him the Shakespeare logs & slips and see what he thinks?



R33_GTS-t said:


> This is now the highest trap speed:
> [email protected] with slip.


Yes a very nice terminal, but last time I checked the USA is not in Europe.:chuckle:


Rich


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My first 1/4mile time....

1.940 60ft
7.431sec 1/8mile
101.68 1/8mile speed
11.289 sec 1/4 time
127.82 1/4mile speed

pretty much happy,just the shit 2200rpm LC and wet/zero degree weather conditions ruined the times.....


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> My first 1/4mile time....
> 
> 1.940 60ft
> 7.431sec 1/8mile
> ...


nice times ? this a stock one ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice times ? this a stock one ?


for sure......everything stock:chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> for sure......everything stock:chuckle:


impressive mate:bowdown1:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

EvoVI Give us the full mod list, date & track etc and I will add it to the list.


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> EvoVI Give us the full mod list, date & track etc and I will add it to the list.
> 
> 
> Rich


stock


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Just need to know which Cobb map, track and date?











Rich


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, the 141mph car was stock too. :chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

They do make a lot of power when stock


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I have entered the info on Alex's standard car and updated the list.



> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
> 4)Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> ...


Another example of the surface / 60ft holding back the 1/4 time, however the terminal is there. I am trying to come up with a table of 60F v Terminal Speed to show what should be possible as 60Ft's improve. Not sure if it's going to work yet?


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Also shows track variation too. I thought we'd have a long discussion about why Alex's standard new engine was blowing all our tuned ones out the water


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What we've found is that drag strips lie as well as dynos now. So just get out your stop clock and measure it off the speedo. It won't be accurate but it'll be no more inaccurate than other measures and is far less hassle.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> What we've found is that drag strips lie as well as dynos now. So just get out your stop clock and measure it off the speedo. It won't be accurate but it'll be no more inaccurate than other measures and is far less hassle.


Buy a Driftbox and go to a flat,straight piece of Tarmac.....this is the only accurate way of measuring....on the same day,with the same gear,throttleposition etc.......

What do we learn from this? Nothing is accurate,as you allways compare 2 things which are not the same...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I've just looked at a post on nagtroc that shows the speed of a stock GTR averaged over the last 320ft to be faster than the final trap by 2mph. I've completely lost my faith in timeslips.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> I have entered the info on Alex's standard car and updated the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich,

New times for both Sam and myself for Crail are up on Crail website.all the detail is there but i was running new RPM map this time round and lot's of wheel spin as you can see from the 60ft times. Also had a serious sideways moment for about 500ft:runaway::runaway: and lots of smoke from all four. Dont want to fall off the list so more stuff to do to the motor for Xmas


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Someone is going to have to get some proper turbos and injectors 

I'll try to get the ECU to keep up with you boys.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> Someone is going to have to get some proper turbos and injectors
> 
> I'll try to get the ECU to keep up with you boys.


Hope your workjing on 800 cc injectors, decat downpipes and AAM actuators any time soon


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Hope your workjing on 800 cc injectors, decat downpipes and AAM actuators any time soon


we have so much calibration data you wouldn't believe. John is even teaching the yanks how to do it right :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> we have so much calibration data you wouldn't believe. John is even teaching the yanks how to do it right :clap:


The slippery slope just keeps getting harder to resist:runaway:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I've just looked at a post on nagtroc that shows the speed of a stock GTR averaged over the last 320ft to be faster than the final trap by 2mph. I've completely lost my faith in timeslips.


I have seen the two threads on NAGTROC with "record breaking" cars at Dragway 42 seeming to have higher terminals than expected, there is definitely something funny going on there? I still feel something is up with the timing equipment, particularily after Rock went to another track and recorded "as expected" terminals. The strip owner was having nothing of it....

Also I have seen that isolated / random post you describe above, as there is no time slip shown I would ignore it.

However like you I am now moving to regard drag strips a little like rolling roads. OK on the same strip on the same day but don't try to read too much into small differences between strips on different days.

That said I have spent a lot of time analysing my Santa Pod time slips and comparing them with the RaceLogic Performance Box data that I recorded on the runs. There is very close correlation between the slips and the data. Only difference is the terminal speed where the Performance Box shows 2-3 MPH more on the terminal. This however is to be expected as it measures the speed over the line v an average of the last 66 Feet.

But on Sunday I went to Shakespear Raceway, did have a differnt map loaded but although my 1/4 time were very much in the range I was expecting the terminals were up 4 MPH. Chatting to people there they all agreed terminals were higher at Shakespear and one person told me the reason was Shakespear was flat wheras Santa Pod had a slight incline. The Performance Box data however does not support this. 

What the box did show however was that my terminals measured at the 1/4 mile line were very similar to Santa Pod. The then fishy bit being that the Shakespear terminal measured over 66Ft was higher than my PB across the line figure??


So yes I am begining to doubt some of the data. at least when comparing one strip eith another.


Rich


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Hope your workjing on 800 cc injectors, decat downpipes and AAM actuators any time soon


thistle is onto it in a few weeks.. as soon as my injectors arrive :thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> I have seen the two threads on NAGTROC with "record breaking" cars at Dragway 42 seeming to have higher terminals than expected, there is definitely something funny going on there? I still feel something is up with the timing equipment, particularily after Rock went to another track and recorded "as expected" terminals. The strip owner was having nothing of it....
> 
> Also I have seen that isolated / random post you describe above, as there is no time slip shown I would ignore it.


There was a timeslip:

2009 Nissan GT-R Timeslip Scan - DragTimes.com

The speed averaged over the last 320ft is faster than the trap speed. This was at a different drag strip.

As regards 42, someone showed discrepancies between traps at 42 and elsewhere but the 2 slips they posted from 'the other strip' had a 6mph difference in the gain over the final eigth mile themselves. Someone else then posted a stock run at 42 with an eigth mile reading [email protected], making it appear that the eigth mile reading is out. Looks like many drag strips talk rubbish, yet much like police radar guns, they're taken as gospel. Magazine-style timing gear is probably the only accurate source of performance measurement left (maybe).:nervous:



Rich-GT said:


> However like you I am now moving to regard drag strips a little like rolling roads. OK on the same strip on the same day but don't try to read too much into small differences between strips on different days.
> 
> That said I have spent a lot of time analysing my Santa Pod time slips and comparing them with the RaceLogic Performance Box data that I recorded on the runs. There is very close correlation between the slips and the data. Only difference is the terminal speed where the Performance Box shows 2-3 MPH more on the terminal. This however is to be expected as it measures the speed over the line v an average of the last 66 Feet.


I agree, VBoxs are fairly accurate and a far easier way of taking a measurement but ironically enough, just prior to _this_ thread at nagtroc, people were bashing VBoxs and saying that time-slips were gospel.



Rich-GT said:


> But on Sunday I went to Shakespear Raceway, did have a differnt map loaded but although my 1/4 time were very much in the range I was expecting the terminals were up 4 MPH. Chatting to people there they all agreed terminals were higher at Shakespear and one person told me the reason was Shakespear was flat wheras Santa Pod had a slight incline. The Performance Box data however does not support this.
> 
> What the box did show however was that my terminals measured at the 1/4 mile line were very similar to Santa Pod. The then fishy bit being that the Shakespear terminal measured over 66Ft was higher than my PB across the line figure??
> 
> ...


It's a laugh a minute performance measurement.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Rich,
> 
> New times for both Sam and myself for Crail are up on Crail website.all the detail is there but i was running new RPM map this time round and lot's of wheel spin as you can see from the 60ft times. Also had a serious sideways moment for about 500ft:runaway::runaway: and lots of smoke from all four. Dont want to fall off the list so more stuff to do to the motor for Xmas


Hi John, sorry missed your time, you now move up to the number 6 slot.  Was this the earlier GTC RPM based map or the very latest with improved wastegate control, WG3?

Sam's best run seems to be a 11.221 so time is not improved.




> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
> 4)Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
> ...



So season is drawing to a close, cooler temps better for the turbos but perhaps reduced grip? There is a final RWYB at Santa Pod on 1st November then nothing until 17th January. Still time for some new entries and for others to join the 10 second club. 


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Rich, sounds like you've been knocked off 4th spot 

Sure John H will be on soon to post his info  But will say well done no one can question John's commitment and effort


Have to say Crail sounds like a real heartbreaker. Im sure the two cars in question would see better times at pod or at U.S strips.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Sorry Rich, sounds like you've been knocked off 4th spot
> 
> Sure John H will be on soon to post his info  But will say well done no one can question John's commitment and effort
> 
> ...


Ben,

Never made it into the 10's todat but was fastest GTR there and only just got pip for the winners slot by a race preped skyline by 2/100th 

best time late in the day as the track dried out was 11.053sec 60ft in 1.871 and terminal of 128.9 mph  Ran lots of 11.1's and 11.2's due to greasy track. Best terminal was an incredible 129.7mph.....beast goes like shit of a shovel and sounds great with the down pipes...:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds like there will be a lot more tens next year..

what did scott run ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Never made it into the 10's todat but was fastest GTR there and only just got pip for the winners slot by a race preped skyline by 2/100th
> 
> best time late in the day as the track dried out was 11.053sec 60ft in 1.871 and terminal of 128.9 mph  Ran lots of 11.1's and 11.2's due to greasy track. Best terminal was an incredible 129.7mph.....beast goes like shit of a shovel and sounds great with the down pipes...:flame::flame::flame:



Blimey, forget about traction. You have the fastest Terminal in UK !!!! that beats me 

remind me to give you less boost next time hehehe


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> sounds like there will be a lot more tens next year..
> 
> what did scott run ?


11.27 was my fastest JM, not a happy camper, loads of C1113 limp mode warnings all day.

John's car was pulling very well, gutted he never dipped into the 10's

My boost is down slightly on John's map after some data runs last weekend showed we needed to pull things back a touch, new injectors coming and then we will push the barrier higher again


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Never made it into the 10's todat but was fastest GTR there and only just got pip for the winners slot by a race preped skyline by 2/100th
> 
> best time late in the day as the track dried out was 11.053sec 60ft in 1.871 and terminal of 128.9 mph  Ran lots of 11.1's and 11.2's due to greasy track. Best terminal was an incredible 129.7mph.....beast goes like shit of a shovel and sounds great with the down pipes...:flame::flame::flame:



John Sleepdoc in the U.S did a 10.6 @ 129 

You & Scott have got the power


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't have C1113 in any of my docs, but Ben says it is in the TCM which I'm not working on (but Joe at Cobb is). This didn't happen at Knockhill though, so it is launch related? Were you brake boosting on the line?

You might need to adjust the plug gap too if the boost goes up again, but I think it will stress things for little gain IMHO. There is a sensible place to stop


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

C1113, C1145, C1146 YAW RATE/SIDE/DECEL G SENSOR

Did either of you try VDC-OFF to combat this?

I wonder if it just sees too much g force LOL, but then if you accelerated a stock car downhill it might do similar.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

thistle said:


> C1113, C1145, C1146 YAW RATE/SIDE/DECEL G SENSOR
> 
> Did either of you try VDC-OFF to combat this?
> 
> I wonder if it just sees too much g force LOL, but then if you accelerated a stock car downhill it might do similar.


Hi John,

This was with VDC off mate, it seemed to trigger when the back end was stepping out under launch, so Yaw rate side decel sensor defo looks the prime suspect.

It would also trigger in R for me every now and again.

The only time it didn't was when in Normal for VDC but this was useless especially at launch as it would cut power as designed and bog me down.

Edited to add that both of us were using no launch just foot off brake which was being used to stop creep and melt the throttle when the tree started it's sequence, i tried a combination of manual and auto both with issues.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Should be able to get rid of it when the TCM is flashable then. Don't know a timescale for this though.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Blimey, forget about traction. You have the fastest Terminal in UK !!!! that beats me
> 
> remind me to give you less boost next time hehehe


Happy with the package just now Ben.....Crail is a slippery nightmare and needs the first 200ft sorted as the only way to get this time was manual RRoff and short shift at 5000rpm 1st to 2nd to third then run up to 6200 therafter.........I had same limp mode twice when i tried to light it up in auto and did not short shift on manaul.....

24 runs and you get better at it...:flame::flame:YES 24 x 1/4 miles today and last two were on NO GAS.....

Thanks Scooty for sheparding me to the nearest staion for fuel as i was OUT!!!:clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

keep trying yous will get a 10 soon, am yet to try the new rpm maps on my car on the strip..


already done a ten but am just wondering if its worth having another go lol


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Sorry Rich, sounds like you've been knocked off 4th spot


Hmmm... beaten by 1/10 thousandth of a second.  Well done John who moves up two places, and very impressive terminals.

Scotty moves up one place. Have not updated the spec, but are you both now on the latest WG3 map?




> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
> 4) Johnhanton57, Crail, 15/11/09, 1.871, 11.053, 128.9, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 RPM Map
> ...


You guys may not have much grip, but you sure do a lot of runs. 


Rich


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Hmmm... beaten by 1/10 thousandth of a second.  Well done John who moves up two places, and very impressive terminals.
> 
> Scotty moves up one place. Have not updated the spec, but are you both now on the latest WG3 map?
> 
> ...


Sorry Rich  have now also got GTC turbo outlets and latest greatest newest bestest RPM map Thanks Ben and Thistle:bowdown1::bowdown1:..........I just needed one more hour of daylight and some more fuel as was running on fumes for last two runs and would have easily got 130 plus terminals and 10.8....it was there for taking but for the crap track:flame::flame: Injectorts next and next bestest map..........better do a dyno now to see what the beast is putting out


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Scotty moves up one place. Have not updated the spec, but are you both now on the latest WG3 map?
> 
> You guys may not have much grip, but you sure do a lot of runs.


I now have Downpipes as well Rich,

On latest WG3 map but my boost is turned down 10% on the standard map due to injector issues and for a bit of protection.

Yeah we did a fair few runs, pity most of mine were interrupted by Lip Mode Problems.......


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Hmmm... beaten by 1/10 thousandth of a second.  Well done John who moves up two places, and very impressive terminals.
> 
> Scotty moves up one place. Have not updated the spec, but are you both now on the latest WG3 map?
> 
> ...


Rich,

On my very last run i did a 1.999 60ft with a 11.151 ET and an unbelievable 129.7 terminal That makes me fastest terminal in UK........:flame::flame::flame: I'm happy now


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If you believe the usual stuff (I'm skeptical as usual) about knocking off double any saving you could get from your 60' from your ET that would suggest mid 10s if you could do a 1.6 to 1.7 60'.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> If you believe the usual stuff (I'm skeptical as usual) about knocking off double any saving you could get from your 60' from your ET that would suggest mid 10s if you could do a 1.6 to 1.7 60'.


best 60ft i had was 1.871 and that saved me over a tenth at the terminal time.

Guess i need to get my ass to SP........and what a map you have provide humble thanks:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

24 runs is impressive

Imagine if you had bought 18in wheels along, race fuel and some weight saving. You'd probably smashed a mid 10 on first run, won the event and gone home by lunch time 


Anyway 2010 will be big year for the GT-R tuning scene in Europe.


With Thistle & Joe working hard on the tranmission & engine ecu software and we're also on the hardware case 

GTC Clutch plates coming soon. Able to handle torque/hp increase.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Next year, when there are enough runners we should do a list like this 

**OFFICIAL NAGTROC 1/4 MILE RANKINGS** - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


:flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,

yeha, I feel even better looking at this as my best terminal of 129.7mph beats all but the highly modified , top list....I am soooo,soooooh happy:flame::thumbsup:


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Times*

Ive added our standard car to the list too in addition to our slightly tuned one ( we have 2 R35's )

1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
4)Rich-GT, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7525, 11.0531, 124.79, Cobb Stage 2 (99RON)
5) Sam elassar, Crail, 4/10/09, 1.892, 11.210, 127.5, GTC Y Pipe, Cobb Stage 2(SE special)
6) Johnhanton57, Crail, 18/10/09, 1.949, 11.280, 125.3, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 RPM Map
7) EvolutionVI, Aalen, 18/10/09, 1.940, 11.289, 127.82, Akrapovic exhaust, Stock DP´s, K&N Filters, Cobb Custommap
8) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.8 60ft, 11.51, 118mph - STANDARD
9) ScottyB, Crail, 09/08/09, 1.912, 11.535, 120mph, GTC Full Race Exhaust, Cobb Stage 2 Map
10) kpkpkp, Thorney Island, 12/09/09, 1.842, 11.556, 124.6, Milltek Y Pipe


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I have put back the people that Sumo has dropped. This is not a top 10, but a list of all times, also if cutting and pasting please make sure you use the latest list rather than an earlier one.




> 1) GTC Titan, Santa Pod, 17/9/09, 1.7395, 10.8781, 125.92, GTC Titanium exhuast, GTC Ti Y-pipe, GTC decatt down pipe, Forge Intercooler with large dia pipe work, GTC Carbon aero, AccessPORT with new GTC boost control map
> 2) Jm-imports, Santa Pod 17/9/09, 1.7381, 10.9256, 126.29, 5zigen Exhaust & Y-pipe, GTC Turbo Outlets, AAM Actuators, HKS SSQV, HKS Filters, HKS Plugs, GTC Custom Map.
> 3) Sumo Power, Santa Pod 04.10.09, 1.78 60ft, 11.0151, 126.98mph. HKS Race Cats, HKS Y Pipe ( Baffled ), Intercooler pipes and SQV - Sumo Power Cobb Tune ECU Settings
> 4) Johnhanton57, Crail, 15/11/09, 1.871, 11.053, 128.9, GTC Y pipe, Cobb Stage 2 RPM Map
> ...


Sumo - 11.51 is a very fast time for a standard car, grip looks good and assume the temperature was quite low? Is this a UK spec car?


Rich


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Times*

Hi Rich,

Sorry, thought the list was top 10 like the other record threads 

Its a standard UK spec premium edition, it ran that time the same day our tuned one did its 11.01 - which ran the time with very little mods and standard weight etc - even standard exhaust system.

Only difference was that Andy Barnes was driving the standard car 

Cheers


----------

